

Show HN: Imgur for QR-Codes - jsemrau
http://qrawl.in/

======
mahadazad
Nice idea but this will require users to install your app right. I also
created a qr code customize website maybe you can utilize it in some manner:
[http://www.qrunched.com](http://www.qrunched.com)

~~~
jsemrau
Great feedback. But I did not want to market the app. Therefore no link here.
Thank you for the link, will check it out.

------
gus_massa
I still don't understand what this is. I only see a lot of screenshots of
random websites.

Can I submit a URL? Can I submit a QR??

~~~
jsemrau
Good questions. Thank you :-) Well, what it does simply show which qr-codes
were scanned in China, Malaysia, Singapore, and Japan. It is a way of finding
new content. Users of one of our apps can submit to the website and have this
content shown. ...does it make more sense?

~~~
gus_massa
I expect at least a link to download your app. The logo and name on the top
are only a gift and text, (I think that) they must have links to the app or
your main webpage.

Also, there are many dupes or quasi-dupes. For example, all the Facebook pages
look alike. They probably require some login information to provide the image.
The Youtube pages also look similar. They need more render time to get the
main a good image of the video.

Also, is there any privacy concern? DO the users know that the page from the
QR is made public?

And how do you filter NSFW content?

